# Urgent Bentley update 3/21/2010



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Okay, so I gotcha, LOL. He is doing great and I got these pictures from Terry today from the farm. Think he looks stressed? LOL. Thanks to everyone for helping this boy, looks like a great save to me. Kathi


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

aww how wonderful, he looks GREAT!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Way to go! Yayyyyyyyy!

SJ


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think he is fitting in well. Good looking boy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Bentley, You have it made! Thank Goodness for caring people.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Dang - you scared me! So glad to see Bentley is doing so well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

Terry is just fostering Bentley. I think he is going on Transport to Peppertree in N.Y. on March 27th.

Kathi and Kathleen: Bentley is GORGEOUS. He will be adopted in a heartbeat!!

Kathi: Anymore news on how Bentley is w/cats? Does Terry have any to test him?


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Terry cannot test him for cats but Betsy and Debbie talked about him yesterday and he is on hold for Debbie when he gets to Peppertree. Sounds good so far. Even if he doesn't end up with Debbie he will get a great home. Thanks to all you GRF members that have helped him. Again, until he gets to his furever, I will keep you all updated. I sent a check to Chrissy friday for his transport so that is a lock. The rest of the money will go to Kathy for what she paid in boarding, it isn't all, but it is a good chunk. Thanks everyone, this boy is headed for a great future thanks to you all. Kathi:wavey:
I so appreciate your help and Bentley does too even if he doesn't know it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hooray for Bentley!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bentley*

Bentley

You are going to have a wonderful life and I'm glad to hear that you might have a home with Debbie!!

Be a good boy with the cats!!

God Bless all of you that have supported Bentley on his journey from Kill Shelter to safety and love!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You stinker! Sure had me worried.:doh:

Bentley looks like he is having the time of his life, but there was no doubt he would with a stay at Terry's. I am so glad Kathi got him out of that shelter and he is on his way to a new wonderful life. We can't save them all, but it sure is fantastic for the ones we do.:

I see another wonderful save in that last picture. It is Beau who was Buster when he was left at the Anderson, SC shelter back in October. Another wonderful save.::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:

Thanks to everyone, but I swear Terry (Jealous1) is unbelievably great.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teresa*

Buster-you're kidding!!

Which one is Buster!??!??!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

He's the one with the ball at his feet. I understand he keeps one nearby at all times.:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buster*

*
Buster looks wonderful!!
God Bless Terry!*



*Coppers Mom:* Kathy (Jessi's Mom) still doesnt have her computer-she hopes to get it today.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a great save. Thank you to everyone who worked to get him to safety and on his way to a wonderful home!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

*Bentley's Journal Begins*

I just posted an update in the "Main Discussion" thread as Bentley really isn't a "rescue case" anymore. See main to continue Bentley's saga. 
Thanks to all you wonderful "golden" friends.
Kathi:smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*To All of You*

*To all of you that have been so instrumental in saving Bentley-
you have done something GREAT.*Thank you to Kathleen (Co) who saw what a great boy he is and paid for all of his boarding, to Kathi for arranging a rescue for him togo to, to all of you who have contributed to the Bentley Fund, and to Bentley's adoptive Mom!!!

You have SAVED A LIFE and should very proud of yourself.


----------

